# Mityvac and Transmissions



## lendosky (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a 2008 Kia Optima 4 cyl LX and a 2004 Honda Civic 4 cyl LX

According to the manuals etc it's about time to change the transmission fluid. I know by experience that there is almost always a large amount of fluid in the cooling lines and torque converter. Therefore, I am considering purchasing a Mityvac fluid evacuator to do just that--evacuate the fluid. After the fluid is exacuated I am going to use the same tool to refill the transmission.

here is the model I am thinking of buying: http://www.mityvac.com/pages/products_fee.asp#07201

My questions are as follows:

1. Will the mityvac remove all, if not close to all, the fluid if using the model listed above through the dipstick?
2. If not, what steps would you take? a. drain through dip stick, refill, run car, drain through dip stick again....

Any advice, as always, is appreciated.

Thank you
Paul


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That will only pull out what is in the pan. The only way to get the fluid from the converter is to flush the trans. It can be done with out a flush machine but it can be messy and kind of a pain in the butt. You put the cooler return line in a pail and run the engine while adding the same rate as what is coming out can be tricky and you don't want it to run dry. If the fluid isn't to dark or burnt smelling a drain and fill of the pan will be fine. A flush would be best done at a shop.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I do have that model mity vac and they are nice. They work best if the oil is warm and thinner but not real hot.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I would just follow the severe service recommendations for your car listed in the manual. Regular changes will keep fresh fluid in the system.

Flushing at a shop can be risky, especially if you allow them to use any chemicals to clean the transmission. I have seen many instances where a shop has flushed the tranny and it failed shortly after. Dirt gets loose and finds its way to the valve body and causes all kinds of issues.


----------



## johnniebravo (Oct 4, 2011)

As already stated, the vac will only get what's in the pan. Despite the ease of the vac system you don't get to change out the filter.

IMO, I would just drop the pan, change out the 30% of the fluid, replace the filter and be done with it for bit. You can go back and do it again in say 10k miles if you are looking to slowly but surely remove or replace old fluid. 

Actually, some new cars have it in their service schedules to not have a system flushed. Only a partial fluid and filter replacement are necessary. I would not flush a system, as Marty1Mc says, they dislodge lots of dirt and grime. I have seen transmissions fail too shortly after a flush.


----------

